# [Servidor] Dos servicios en un mismo equipo (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Para liberar un servidor tuve que hacer que la maquina que alberga al correo electronico albergara tambien la base de datos. MYSQL

Pero cuando el desarrollador aplica las ordenes SELECT UPDATE masivo el servicio se pone muy pero muy lento. 

Esas ordenes consumen mucho recurso ?

Son cuando mucho unos 2000 registros diarias cuando mucho que deben actualizarce pero es tremendamente tortuozo aplicarlos dado que todo el sistema se pone lento.

Antes actualizar 400 registros se tardana 1 minuto, ahora los mismos registros se tardan 45 minutos.

Que puede estar pasando ?

Algun consejo ?

----------

## Stolz

Para mi no es normal. Desconozco el volumen de datos que manejas, pero en mi caso, con los servidores y las bases de datos que manejo yo, es raro que para hacer un SELECT o un UPDATE  de tan solo 2000 registros tarde mas de unos pocos segundos. Las razones para que tarde tanto que se me ocurren son:

-El ordenador es del paleolítico

-El ordenador no tiene RAM suficiente

-Sin contar la BD el ordenador ya está saturado dando lo máximo que puede con otros servicios

-La base de datos está mal diseñada

-La consulta está mal diseñada

-La base de datos es tremendamente compleja

-Cualquier combinación de las anteriores

Tendríamos que saber de qué maquina se trata y de qué consultas se tratan. Sin saberlo, lo único que puedo decir es lo típico, que el desarrollador ponga esmero en el diseño y uso de la BD. Que añada un "EXPLAIN" delante de las consultas para ver si se están usando los índices y que ponga las condiciones más restrictivas las primeras. El tema de optimización de consultas es algo complejo, no es fácil dar consejos por aquí, es un tema que hay que estudiar.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Para mi no es normal. Desconozco el volumen de datos que manejas, pero en mi caso, con los servidores y las bases de datos que manejo yo, es raro que para hacer un SELECT o un UPDATE  de tan solo 2000 registros tarde mas de unos pocos segundos. Las razones para que tarde tanto que se me ocurren son:
> 
> -El ordenador es del paleolítico
> 
> -El ordenador no tiene RAM suficiente
> ...

 

La maquina que estoy usando para esto es una HP Prolian ML-110 G6

System hostname 	localhost

Operating system 	Gentoo Linux

Webmin version 	1.510

Time on system 	Wed Sep 1 12:09:28 2010

Kernel and CPU 	Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 on i686

Processor information 	Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3430 @ 2.40GHz, 4 cores

System uptime 	7 days, 2 hours, 57 minutes

Running processes 	288

CPU load averages 	0.28 (1 min) 0.58 (5 mins) 0.89 (15 mins)

CPU usage 	1% user, 0% kernel, 5% IO, 94% idle

Mamoria

Real memory 	2.96 GB total, 553.36 MB used

Virtual memory 	4.01 GB total, 18.92 MB used

Este servidor solo tiene los servicios interentes del correo electronico postfix. dovecot y antivirus.

Tengo dos discos en raid 1.

El desarrollador me comenta que la estructura es bastante simple. tiene muchisimos registros, ya que tiene una antiguedad de unos 6 años y unos 10 milliones de reregistros.

```
localhost linux # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3106412    2989072     117340          0     229292    2234952

-/+ buffers/cache:     524828    2581584

Swap:      4209016      19712    4189304
```

----------

